# [Suche] Programm zur Erstellung eines Ablaufdiagramms



## Krumnix (8 Juni 2011)

Hallo.

In meiner Firma werden alle Funktionen in Textform geschrieben.
Das würde ich jetzt gerne langsam ändern, da viele Dienstleister immer
wieder Fragen stellen, da man den Text ja unterschiedlich interpretieren kann.

Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einem guten Ablaufdiagrammerstellungsprogramm .

Welche sind da zu empfehlen?
Unserer Anlagen und somit auch die Software sind im stetigen Wandel.
Es sollte also eine Software sein, die leicht und schnell neue Schritte hinzufügen
oder alte löschen kann.

Danke für Tipps!


----------



## bike (8 Juni 2011)

Da fallen mir Visio oder OO Draw ein.
Das eine kostet Geld, das andere ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig in der Bedienung, aber dann geht dies gut.


bike


----------



## marlob (8 Juni 2011)

http://www.yworks.com/en/products_yed_about.html
oder
http://dia-installer.de/


----------



## S7Roland (8 Juni 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> http://www.yworks.com/en/products_yed_about.html
> oder
> http://dia-installer.de/


 
sehen beide interessant ausm mit welchem arbeitest DU und was kannst Du diesbezüglich sagen, Benutzerfreundlichkeit, Bedienbarkeit etc. und können bei beiden z.B. Visio Diagramme importiert werden ?

Groetjes

S7Roland


----------



## NochEinProgrammierer (9 Juni 2011)

Wenn es um reine Programmablaufplänen (PAP) geht ist dieses evtl. auch interessant:

papdesigner 

vom Georg Simon Ohm Berufskolleg.

Einach zu handhaben und kostenlos (für den privaten Gebrauch).


----------



## vierlagig (9 Juni 2011)

NochEinProgrammierer schrieb:


> Wenn es um reine Programmablaufplänen (PAP) geht ist dieses evtl. auch interessant:
> 
> papdesigner
> 
> ...





> Ich nutze PapDesigner und mit PapDesigner erstelltes Bildmaterial ausschliesslich
> und zweifelsfrei für private Zwecke mit nicht kommerziellem Hintergrund.



gut, du hast die zeile jetzt noch angebaut... man könnte es "ungeeignet" nennen...


----------



## marlob (9 Juni 2011)

S7Roland schrieb:


> sehen beide interessant ausm mit welchem arbeitest DU und was kannst Du diesbezüglich sagen, Benutzerfreundlichkeit, Bedienbarkeit etc. und können bei beiden z.B. Visio Diagramme importiert werden ?
> 
> Groetjes
> 
> S7Roland


Hallo Roland,

ich benutze yEd und auch Visio. Dia habe ich früher mal genutzt, bevor ich yEd entdeckt habe. 
Visio Dateien direkt importieren geht nicht. Evtl. gehts über ein Zwischenformat


----------



## vierlagig (9 Juni 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Hallo Roland,
> 
> ich benutze yEd und auch Visio. Dia habe ich früher mal genutzt, bevor ich yEd entdeckt habe.
> Visio Dateien direkt importieren geht nicht. Evtl. gehts über ein Zwischenformat



ich kann yEd auch nur empfehlen!
wir exportieren direkt in svg, legen quelle und export im svn ab und können vom internen wiki aus direkt aufs svg verlinken bzw. es einbinden... DAS geht mit visio-svg-exporten nicht, da muß man erst noch die kompatibilität in der rohdatei ändern...


----------

